# Cocker spaniels need a loving home (west midlands)



## HERdogs (Mar 12, 2018)

I am unfortunately in the horrible position of needing to rehome my 2 gorgeous cocker spaniels. We have a Collie also who will occasionally attack one of them: usually the male cocker. This has been an intermittent problem going on for a while and as I'm now a single mum working and studying fulltime its become apparent that its working out too difficult to keep the dogs separate when unsupervised as I have been. I love these dogs and ideally would have kept them instead but the Collie is my 18 year olds dog and she has trained him to a high standard and her upset at him going would be more than mine will with the cockers. The collie also has a knee problem that means it will be difficult to home him so I have to part with my cockers.
Murphy (orange and white show cocker) is nearly 6. He is a character. He loves meeting other dogs is very cuddly and a great companion, great fun to walk very affection and loyal. He will make you giggle with his funny expressions. He barks to alert you someone is at the door and he sounds like a German shepherd lol but he doesn't bark unless there's a reason to speak such as intruders and visitors. He can scare people with his bark but he is actually just talking. He likes to take a few minutes to decide for himself that your ok and then come and get a stroke from the visitor. I can send videos of him doing this. He would be great for an older person with bad hearing actually lol He likes everyone but only when he has had time to trust them but gets anxious with some vets or high pitched voices and loud toddlers but is only vocal about it. I would like a calm home for him, gentle kids over say 8 would be fine. He doesn't do fetch and just likes a walk and meeting other dogs.
Murphy needs to be fed a hypoallergenic diet (just cheap Harringtons dry food ) and I'm avoiding pork and beef as he is allergic to something that can give him ear infections but he hasn't had any since cutting them out. He also has to have advocate flea and worming treatments monthly after suspected lungworm a while ago which stopped his blood clotting. He needs to have his fur clipped or you will have to brush him a regularly as it grows long and thick
Maisie is nearly 5 a sweet gentle dog, follows commands so well, is praise motivated and is the perfect dog except for her one issue: she hates strange dogs that approach her. She is fine being near them if they are on lead but if they come into her personal space ie try to sniff her she panics and goes mad......I am pretty sure she wouldn't bite (based on the fact she hasn't done on the numerous raucous she has got into) but she is definitely fear aggressive. She likes children and people, is














very affectionate but I think better with children over 8 or experienced calm younger children.
Both dogs are neutered, vaccinated microchipped house trained etc and crate trained and used to being left. They have been left outside all day twice a week for a while now and have a kennel and have been fine as its 2 of them. But they wouldn't tolerate this as only dogs. Maisie in particular would be anxious being left for more then a few hours alone....Murphy has a bladder of steel and is more chilled so could be left indoors longer.
Ideally I would have liked these 2 homed together, particularly for Maisie's sake....but I think its more likely they will need to go separately. My perfect home for Maisie would be someone at home a lot who isn't bothered about hanging out at parks with dogs off lead and rather do road walks and let her off lead somewhere quiet.
Murphy would suit a quiet home....I could picture a retiree enjoying Murphy, but someone who works would suit them both as a pair as they are very bonded and keep each other company whilst they are gone.
Experienced homes only please and I will ask to do vet checks to make sure the home is good. You will be welcome to come and meet them or meet up on a walk with no obligation as its a big decision for all of us. I'm not in a hurry to home them I'm more concerned with a good home.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2018)

Honestly, it's going to be much easier to rehome one dog than two. 
Does your 18 year old live at home? Could he/she not keep the collie separate?


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Please go through a rescue to avoid unscrupulous people getting hold of these dogs.


----------



## HERdogs (Mar 12, 2018)

Hi there....its working out too hard to keep them seperate and meet all their needs and work fulltime as well as being a single parent in the long term it is not the best solution...as mentioned it has not been a rash decision
Regarding rescues I have contacted a few but Maisie is an issue for most because of her issue...and many would need to put Murphy in a kennels or want to place him in foster whilst assessing or are too far to travel to...Murphy was assessed as being too anxious for kennels by the dogs trust. The cocker spaniel club rescue have their details so they may come up with potential owners. As stated I'm going to do get vet checks and experienced homes only. I posted on here as I thought 'doggie' people may know someone suitable.


----------



## HERdogs (Mar 12, 2018)

ouesi said:


> Honestly, it's going to be much easier to rehome one dog than two.
> Does your 18 year old live at home? Could he/she not keep the collie separate?


Hi there thanks for your reply...I've considered all our options before coming to this decision so it' now about finding a really nice home for each of them x


----------



## Rosalind S (Jul 26, 2018)

Hi there please contact Cocker Spaniel Rescue the co-ordinator is Anne Webster 01530 249952 between 10 & 6 only. she will hopefully be able to help.


----------

